
Upload your nudes - picibucor
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/facebook-revenge-porn-strategy-involes-sending-nudes-to-self/
======
Corrado
I think hashing pictures and storing the results to compare with future
uploads is a perfectly reasonable thing to do. This is the same thing that is
done with CP pictures and for much the same reason.

The only thing that makes me nervous is the actual uploading of pictures in
order to be scanned. It should be possible to create a client-side image
processor that generates the appropriate hash but doesn't involve uploading
your pictures to a server somewhere. Perhaps a Javascript processor in-browser
or even a native desktop app.

------
Corrado
@dang, can we get the title changed for this story? The original was
"Facebook’s testing a new method to prevent revenge porn that requires
uploading your nudes" which seems more descriptive and helpful.

